# I Almost Didn't Take Her



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so glad we decided to go to Petsmart's Howl-O-Ween celebration tonite.









Last night was a bit of a downer night for me so I was really doubting whether I should take Ris or not. She is pretty afraid of pet stores (one of my first big oopses with her) and crowds of dogs and people can increase her anxiety. But I figured I'd just use it as a training experience and take her home if it got to be too much. However, Risa was on her best behavior and I am SO proud of my girl!

As we walked in, we saw a cute lil Puggle dressed up as a prisoner. Someone was nice enough to offer to take a picture of Risa and I together which I thanked them for.









We stood in line to get our photo taken and I gave Risa pieces of meatball for attention. She did some cautious sniffing of a few dogs (the Puggle and a Poodle mix mostly) but was more interested in keeping an eye out for things. Though obviously a bit nervous, she did give me quite a bit of focus (meatballs help). We had to make evasive maneuvers as a crazy Boston exited the area and headed right at us. Risa had her ears pinned back and just wanted out of his way!! I moved as quickly as I could to get her outta there and was a bit peeved that the owners let their dog rush up to her like that. However, I was super pleased with Risa's reaction--or lack thereof.









It didn't take long before it was our turn for a photo. Risa was a bit nervous in the training pen but at least she was the only dog in there. While generally very well-behaved and compliant, Risa was a bit too nervous to hold a sit/stay a couple feet away from me. The two guys standing there (one with the camera) were a bit too much. So I had to reposition her a couple times before she was confident enough to stay. 

After that, I took her to a quieter part of the store to give her a break. We checked out the guinea pigs (though I don't think there were any there). As I finished taking pictures of Risa, a young girl and her family came over. I didn't let the two get close (as Ris is afraid of kids) but gave Ri a treat and we headed off on our way. 









I took Risa into an empty aisle and decided to do some behaviors with her. An associate was breaking down boxes not too far away but it was a minor distraction. I decided to video us just for kicks. You'll notice, at the end when the employee walks by, that Risa looks and then looks back at me for a treat. She did that pretty much the WHOLE night. _I see scary thing. I check it out a bit. . . Hey Mom! I look at you now. Is it okay?_ 


We participated in the parade around the store. Ri did a fair amount of pulling but I expected it. I was, however, able to get and keep her attention for a bit (with the help of meatball) and I was quite pleased. Stationary in pet stores she's usually okay. In motion, she tends to be a bit more anxious.

The contest took place inside the training area and we were packed in fairly good. We got lucky and had the corner by the door blocked in by the cat in a cart. We were away and separated from the playing puppies and sectioned off from the crowd. Ris did some sniffing and looking around but mostly gave me eye contact to earn treats. She performed a few behaviors I asked her to do (shockingly) and the cat lady was very impressed. She asked me if I train dogs to which I replied "I trained this one."







I got the impression she thought Risa was very well-trained and well-behaved. At one point, two Puggles outside the training space went on a barking frenzy. Risa postured a bit and pulled her commissure forward adding a couple soft 'boofs' to the nonsense. But she was quick to refocus on me and earn more meatball.









Not surprisingly, we did not win. Too many puppies and small dogs (in fact, Risa was the largest dog there!). I think this is the second year a Jack Sparrow dog has taken 1st. We did get a consolation prize: a big Milkbone-type dog biscuit. The trainer guy in charge of the event gave it right to Risa and she promptly ate most of it. I didn't really want her to eat it right there but I also knew a guy giving her food was a good thing (with her fear of men). I grabbed one of the large pieces off the ground and pocketed it, hoping she'd finish off the rest before other dogs got close again and I had to worry about resource-guarding!

We waited for the area to clear out a bit before attempting to leave. A pup got a bit too close to Risa and she gave a very small air snap at its nose followed by a whale eye and a soft growl. And that was the worst thing she did all night.







Once we got out of the training space, Ris booked it to the door. I was SO proud of her. I still am. She's such a good dog. I hope I can ride this high to the weekend.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Great job brave Officer Risa!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good job Risa!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Excellent job, Jamie and Ris!! Great work in a tough situation! You must be so thrilled-- I would be! Congrats to both of you on handling the worst of it with aplomb!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey we went to a Petsmart Howl-o-ween event tonight too! We also went to another dog halloween thing at a dog daycare place last weekend. Bianca did really great at the one this weekend (outside) but not as good at this one (inside.) She was doing well at first and she greeted several dogs nicely but later she growled at a few dogs who tried to sniff her.







They were sort of crowding us though. She met a 18-week-old puppy (some sort of Yorkie mix I think) she really liked though. 
I made a pair of costumes for Bianca and one of my cats. Bianca was the Big Bad Wolf and the cat was Red Riding Hood. We won first place! I had a friend come along so she could keep the cat away from the area where all the dogs were gathered (we had her in a carrier inside a shopping cart until it was time for the contest.) My cat is very laid back and she doesn't mind dogs at all (she's been to pet shows and stores and things) but I didn't want to tempt any of the other dogs so we kept her clear. I know I've seen cats at their contest other times but she was the only cat this year. I haven't come up with any really good costume ideas for just Bianca yet unfortunately.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

A Breakthrough!!!!!!!! And you both emerged victorious! Way to go, Officer, you'll be on the SWAT team before you know it!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

We went also (pictures posted in another thread). There was the CUTEST little chihuahua there dressed in a Mexican poncho and sombrero. He was ADORABLE!! He just sat there wearing a sombrero!!

Ris did so well!! Congratulations Ris!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice Jaime!!!!








Tasha is so like that! By this time I would be cranking through malls with my fosters.
With Tasha, I'm really happy if she walks through UCONN campus and is still able to focus nicely!








Hey! Slower to the finish is better than not finishing at all!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

AW. Isnt she cute!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoI was SO proud of her. I still am. She's such a good dog. I hope I can ride this high to the weekend.










You both did great! The video was so cool, she did some perfect LAT's.









I get that "are you a dog trainer?" thing too. I think the general public just doesn't do a lot of training, so they assume that people that do must be "dog trainers". I do the same thing, I tell them I just train my own dogs.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WOW that is aweosme for both Ris and Bianca!!!!! You guys have done some super work!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Bravo Riso and Jaime! That was cool I would not have braved that!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Great job all the way around. She did so well, I'm glad you took her afterall.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks guys. I was so proud of her (and still am). It was so rewarding to see her get nervous around other dogs and turn and look to me for a treat instead of taking matters into her own hands. We've worked SO hard to get that response. It's so nice to see we're finally getting there! Especially since we haven't been in a situation like that in a long time!


----------

